# Jazz/Maverick Trade Proposal



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm a Bull fan.

Jamison, Bradley, Howard, 2004 first round pick

for

Ostertag, Harpring, Clark


Dallas: Walker & Jamison long term doesn't max out the team: it's an expensive redundancy.

The team needs a big physical 5 to seriously compete for the championship. Because there are so few and because the Maverick are capped, they need to trade for one. The Maverick have enough "O" so the 5 needs to be for "D" & rebounding. 

Clark is due back before the playoffs.

Harpring is tough too.

Utah: Gets homeboy Shawon Bradley. A "star" player to build around. A nice young cheap player in Howard. Gets something for injured Clark. A low first round pick.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> I'm a Bull fan.
> 
> Jamison, Bradley, Howard, 2004 first round pick
> ...


An interesting proposal.

I have to disagree about Walker and Jamison being redundant. 
They play very different positions for us.

I think I would have to get something different than Clark. I don't
like him much. Take Howard and Clark out of the equation and
I would say that I might go for it.

Also our 2004 1st round pick already belongs to the Celtics.

Jamison, Bradley, 2005 first round

for 

Harpring, Ostertag


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Utah wouldn't do this because it kills them financially.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

mavsman: Your trade works on the trade checker. So does: Jamison, Bradley, Howard for Ostertag, Harpring. 

The draft pick counts as $0 in a trade.

There is a problem with the 2005 pick however. It can't be traded. 

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#70

The 2006 pick could be dealt however.

I agree with you about Clark. I don't like his game and think he's a dope. BUT, he's 6'11" and his contract is only for this year and the Dallas front line isn't overpowering. Given the veteran leadership in Dallas, 1 moron should be manageable.

I just think that Utah can set terms and that may include moving Clark and/or recieving Howard(a steal for the Maverick). The Maverick are right on the cusp and so need to "go for it" and really can't get too cute trying to get equal value. Just my 2 cents worth. Harpring can play the positions Howard would and because he's a vet would probably fare better with the foul calls anyway.

I think :

Jamison, Bradley, Howard, 2006 1st round pick

for

Ostertag, Clark Harpring

is fair given the situation.

BUT; main thrust is moving Bradley and Jamison for Ostertag & Harpring. We'll let the real GM's decide the details.  

Peace.

P.S.: I think Utah would accept the salary of Jamison.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

horrible trade from Dallas side...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> horrible trade from Dallas side...


Hey Dragn why do you consider it a horrible trade? I think
Ostertag is an upgrade from Bradley. Harpring is a tough
defending, good rebounding and good shooting SF/SG.

I only hate the trade if it includes Josh Howard.

But Ostertag is a much better rebounder than Bradley and I 
think he can finish better around the basket as well.

I could be convinced it is a bad trade even with Howard and
Clark out it but in some ways I might be tempted.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey Dragn why do you consider it a horrible trade? I think
> ...


because Ostertag may be an upgrade but not much of one. we have the luxury of waiting for equal or better value and Jamison(and a 1st rounder) for Ostertag is just stupid.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> because Ostertag may be an upgrade but not much of one. we have the luxury of waiting for equal or better value and Jamison(and a 1st rounder) for Ostertag is just stupid.


I take it you don't like Matt Harpring that much than since you did
not mention him. I take you believe Harpring is more of a 
downgrade from Jamison than Ostertag is an ungrade from
Bradley.

I don't think anyone suggested Ostertag and a 1st rounder for
Jamison. I certainly would not even consider it.

Anyway its all just speculation anyway.

I was just thinking that

Jamison and Bradley for Harpring and Ostertag

may be worth considering. I may be getting fooled by the couple
of games I saw Ostertag play this year. He did look really good
in those games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like Matt Harpring that much than since you did
> ...


crazy as it may sound I would think we could trade Jamison and whatever for a Jermaine Oneal. I know Indiana wouldnt do it but my point is Jamisons value is near there.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO with Jamison's contract he's going to be hard to move for anything of equal value. 

Now we could probably move Walker to one of these teams trying to fix their financial issue, but I don't wanna move Walker.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

#2:

Jamison

for

Kurt Thomas
Dikembe Mutombo
Othella Harrington(to make the $ work)

Dallas would have to cut/buyout 1 player.

NY: sheds a bit of $ and gets a star. Jamison, VanHorn, Houston is alot better "O" than Knick fans have been used to recently.

Dallas: Uses 'Deke sparingly in the regular season so he's useful in the playoffs when he and Bradley split the 5 duties.
I think Thomas is from Texas and is a tough cookie at the 4 and 5 sometimes(in the East).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> #2:
> 
> Jamison
> ...


Knicks don't will let Mutombo go away with Thomas.

The most easy trade is that "famous" rumor trade:

Jamison for Thomas and Ward (who can be traded for Clippers Ely)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> I'm a Bull fan.
> 
> Jamison, Bradley, Howard, 2004 first round pick
> ...



This is a good trade, smart one too. However Clark is the guy that makes things kinda iffy. Harpring for Howard is good deal despite his recent play.


Ignore anyone who thinks it would be a down grade in talent Harpring would totally excel in the mavs environment and, could easily play back up 2-3 for anyone. Ostertag is a big body, would love to be out from Jerry sloan and can give this team the presence in the middle it needs.

Clark though.... well he can be good but he is real incosistent, and his work ethic is kinda craptacular.

I'd do Jamison and Howard for Ostertag, Harpring


However Harpring isn't going anywhere, he and Kirilenko are the future 1 2 punch of the jazz.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jazz/Maverick Trade Proposal*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way do I do that trade. Only if its Jamison and Bradley do I
even consider it.

There is no way I would trade Jamison for Ostertag straight up.
Jamison is much more valuable. So looking at your proposed trade.
Harpring would have to be so much better than Howard that it
more than makes up for the loss of Jamison. I agree that Harpring
is better (right now) but I don't think that we gain enough in the
trade to make it worth while.

I do think a Harpring would fit in so nicely in Dallas. He is
an incredible shooter, a solid rebounder. I have not seen enough
of the Jazz games to judge his defense. I know that Howard is
quickly becoming one of, if not the best defender on the team. I
sure don't want to lose that.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Jazz/Maverick Trade Proposal*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> No way do I do that trade. Only if its Jamison and Bradley do I
> ...



Harpring is an average defender, though I checked and his stats don't show it. My reasons for trading twan, are simpy that he is a pretty one dimensional player, though as a sixth man... he is a hell of a sixth man.


I honestly think that the Mavs, unless they get lucky and have a few big men in the WC , won't win the title because they just don't have an inside presence.

However, since I know Sloan is not looking to move Harpring at all as he fits with Kirilenko pretty well. Also, Howard is really coming into his own and I don't think that as you said he is far enough behind Harpring to make a trade worthwhile.

So let's have the Mavs trade for Caron or Wade. 

Wade reminds me a lot of finely except he is quicker and splits people better than anyone since... ah what the hell better than anyone since pre jump shot MJ. They both attack the rim hard, which is fun stuff to watch. Caron will be a star. Miami seems to have a glut of swing men, I'd like to see either one of those two go to a team I like.


----------

